# brooklyn snow removal taking on new accounts and sharing the love



## mrdelorio (Mar 1, 2009)

Brothers snow removal in brooklyn area bayridge dyker heights and bensonhurst taking new clients and sharing the love by hard workers and clear walk ways we residential and commerical 347 241 4351 or email [email protected]


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

is this you ? 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78324


----------



## mrdelorio (Mar 1, 2009)

*nah those r sum krillers*



blk90s13;763750 said:


> is this you ?
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78324


That's not me I got blue full size k5 blazer


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

a little late for advertising.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Burkartsplow;764014 said:


> a little late for advertising.


No its not. We are getting hammered right now. I just picked up 4 driveways and 2 lots. The drives i got from people calling me from my number on my tailgate. One 7-11 i got just going in and getting coffee. I got a small church that is right next door to a driveway that i got from a guy calling me from my number on my truck. I think advertising during or before a storm is best.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Quality SR;764167 said:


> No its not. We are getting hammered right now. I just picked up 4 driveways and 2 lots. The drives i got from people calling me from my number on my tailgate. One 7-11 i got just going in and getting coffee. I got a small church that is right next door to a driveway that i got from a guy calling me from my number on my truck. I think advertising during or before a storm is best.


I meant on here. Not many perspective clients checking out plowsite for snow plowers. It is usually trying to pick up a sub or sub out a truck is what I meant. Hope it all went well for you guys.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Burkartsplow;764279 said:


> I meant on here. Not many perspective clients checking out plowsite for snow plowers. It is usually trying to pick up a sub or sub out a truck is what I meant. Hope it all went well for you guys.


Didnt think of that,lol. We had a nice little storm .payup payup . Thak god it is over though.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

It was too long of a storm, I'd rather take 4-6"... We had to go back to a couple of accounts after all was done because of the snow drifts, the wind kept blowing alot of snow off of the roofs as well.....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

bluerage94;765941 said:


> It was too long of a storm, I'd rather take 4-6"... We had to go back to a couple of accounts after all was done because of the snow drifts, the wind kept blowing alot of snow off of the roofs as well.....


you just charge them for another trip. more payup in your pocket.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

..........................


----------

